# General Topics > General Discussion & News >  Can a Toad and a Frog Live Together?

## YourSoJelly

My frog Steve, and toad Marsha, are currently living together. Is this ok, or are there health risks/danger zones involved? I know that rabbits and guinea pigs can't live together (I have 4 guinea pigs  :Big Grin:  ), and i wasn't sure if this was like that situation. Please don't be snappy or rude, its an honest question. I kind of walked blindly into the amphibian world, normally I prepare myself with 2 weeks prior notice of research and proper homes/living situations.

----------


## Gabby

Sorry, but keeping amphibians of different species together in the same terrarium or enclosure is a big no-no :/ there are a couple of reasons for this;
1) Frogs and toads tend to have different environmental needs- like different temperatures, humidity, and differences in the amount of water they need in their enclosure.
2) Frogs and toads (particularly toads, or so I've heard) secrete chemicals from their skin designed to be offputting or even harmful to other species. So keeping these two together may end up in them both getting sick from secretions.
3) Toads can get quite big, right? If the frog is too much smaller than the toad, he may end up as an unsuspecting meal for Marsha! Or vice versa.

So no. Toads and frogs cannot live together, and it would be a really good idea to separate them as soon as you can  :Smile: 
Welcome to the forum by the way!

~Gabby

----------


## YourSoJelly

> Sorry, but keeping amphibians of different species together in the same terrarium or enclosure is a big no-no :/ there are a couple of reasons for this;
> 1) Frogs and toads tend to have different environmental needs- like different temperatures, humidity, and differences in the amount of water they need in their enclosure.
> 2) Frogs and toads (particularly toads, or so I've heard) secrete chemicals from their skin designed to be offputting or even harmful to other species. So keeping these two together may end up in them both getting sick from secretions.
> 3) Toads can get quite big, right? If the frog is too much smaller than the toad, he may end up as an unsuspecting meal for Marsha! Or vice versa.
> 
> So no. Toads and frogs cannot live together, and it would be a really good idea to separate them as soon as you can 
> Welcome to the forum by the way!
> 
> ~Gabby


I think Steve is going to get released either tomorrow or the day after. No matter how cool Steve is, its still not fair for him to be in an unnatural enviroment, even if i am trying to help. If he passes the health check,he is going to get out back in the garden, where he was found. I can always rescue one from a home that doesnt want their frog or something.

----------


## Gabby

Good choice  :Smile:  it's not recommended to take in frogs from the wild unless they're obviously sick or injured... they can carry parasites and diseases that might spread to captive populations. And that way, by releasing him, you can enjoy him in his natural habitat.

Be careful with "second-hand" frogs. Just speaking from personal experience, check them out before bringing them home. Make sure they're in good condition. I bought six froglets online from a bad home, and two turned out to be very sick. One has gotten better, but the other is still in bad shape.

----------

